# Supreme DH V3 2013 Innenlager?



## race_face22 (6. Dezember 2013)

Hallo liebe Community,

hab mir diese Woche den V3 Rahmen bestellt und bin nun auf Teilesuche. Nun bin ich total verwirrt wegen dem Innenlager. Das ist ja laut Homepage ein PressFit BB107 83mm. Unter der Bezeichnung find ich einfach keins. 83mm ist mir klar, ist die Tretlagerbreite, Pressfit auch klar, wird halt eingepresst statt geschraubt aber BB107 . Bei der Suche hier im Forum bin ich auch nicht schlauer geworden. 

Ich hab mal im Web gestöbert und das gefunden:
http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p36478_BB92-Pressfit-Innenlager-.html
könnte das passen für eine e.thirteen LG1 Kurbel? ich weiß ist bei kompatibilität aufgeführt aber BB92 verwirrt mich etwas. Außerdem wird CC als Einsatzbereich angegeben.

http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p34489_Innenlager-SM-BB71-41C-Press-Fit-.html
oder dieses für ne Saint kurbel? da verwirrt mich das die Gehäusebreite mit 104,5/107mm bzw. auch mit 89,5/92mm angegeben wird. 

So langsam bin ich am verzweifeln und viel mehr Auswahl gibt es nicht!

Bitte liebe V3 Fahrer helft mir!!!
Kann mir auch jemand sagen ob die LG1 Kurbel mit der Saint mithalten kann.

mfg Robi


----------



## Nothing85 (15. Dezember 2013)

Hi Robi,
ich habe das Innenlager von Race Face BB92 verbaut. Allerdings ohne Plastikrohr. Musst mal gucken das Lager ist für viele Kurbeln mit einer 24 Achse, zum Beispiel Shimano oder FSA so wie bei mir verbaut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

